# Stocking, feed back, please.. Thankyou



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! I plan to stock up my aquarium with these fish and would like some feedback!

These are the fish I have in mind.

-Silver Hatchetfish 

-4 Angelfish 

- Cardinal tetra

- Ottocinclus

- Corydoras - Reticulatus

The set up will hopefully look like there natural biotope, if not kinda something close.

Risk of problems: Angelfish might pair up later and start shi^ with the cardinals eating them for lunch later down the line.

I fail to mention the Size of the aquarium and the group numbers of the other fish to get honest answers about compatibility with aggression, or if these fish are even in the same Biotope. 

Happy to hear any other stocking ideas!

I will add the info about the size and numbers of fish after I hear back from you all if anyone has output 

Thanks again everyone!

Phil


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

If you add the cardinals, make sure they are a decent size. I added 10 smaller ones (big mistake) to 60gal with 6 mid sized, not even close to full grown angels, and the cardinals only lasted one hour. that's right, one hour, and the angels were fed first. If large enough they should be okay with the angels, but that may not always last.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are all in the same biotope. Like Otolith has said, added bigger cardinals first. Put the angel fish in last; say a week or so later so all the other fish has the chance to get used to the tank. If space allows, get at least 12-24 of hatchet (marble is nicest in my opinion) and 12-24 corys


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright since I got what I wanted to hear I can give you the other half of the info 

I plan to stock 

-Silver Hatchetfish 20+ I like silver cause they get bigger and something about them, Charles if I change my mind I will be sure to pick some marble.

-4 Angelfish Already in there own 75g. Yes, I plan to add the angels last, after all the fish got there grove going on with the tank.

- Cardinal tetra I have 26 and plan to get more just not sure on the number yet 20+. they live in a 75g with corys alone atm

- Ottocinclus 8+ still not sure on the numbers yet.

- Corydoras - Reticulatus I have 18 atm prob get some more 10-20+. 

When the time comes and a new stand is built I will be filling my 120g. I have the aquarium sitting on the old stand waiting to be filled. 

Ughh it's sad waiting but at least the glass is now really clean 

A big reason why I held back from saying it was a 120g is I didn't want people changing there mind saying they got lot's of room to run or hide.

Lol! 

I plan to learn and keep plants,if I can even keep any due to lighting or fish unbalancing the water quality. 

If anyone has ideas for stocking numbers, landscape ideas, driftwood,plants love to hear any knowledge in these areas also feel free to join the convo with any question.

I hope to post picture of what I have going on at this time 

Thanks again,Otolith and charles for being quick on the reply!

Phil


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to add plants, You should get more fish in there for algae control. Instead of 8 ottos, I would probably go for 20, and a few plecos, ESPECIALLY if your adding wood.

As for hatchets, You should try and find some of the rarer species! If your after size, Thoracocharax securis, or greater hatchets, get around an inch larger than silvers. I have never seen them for sale, But someone may be able to order. There are 9 species of hatchets, I think It would be cool if you had a couple of different types. I plan on adding a few different species to my 160 gallon If I can find them. I, like you, Like the larger species  I will let you know if I find a supplier of any rarer species!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well, i was going to say my experience with ottos is they r hard to feed if u keep an algae free tank cause the other fish will grab their wafers but thats just my experience.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Drop multiple slices of zucchini or other veggies in there? I've never kept Otos with big fish before though.

Big schools are definitely the way to go :bigsmile:


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah man if you can find something let me know!

Good to hear about the veggie idea definitely going to do a little research about that. 

Yeah big schools all the way, I love the natural feel when they don't need to stress and swim around freely.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

my otocinclus are eating colorbits. I don't seem to have any problem with them eating at all. MY guess is that if they are healthy stock to start with, they are not picky and will eat everything. And not over feeding is a plus as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles is right, but only if you don't have plecos in the tank. If you have plecos (BNP's particularly) in the tank, the Otos won't make it, as they won't get enough food. I wouldn't get more than a dozen Otos either as then you'd have to throw in veggies all the time to keep them fed.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank's for that tip 2wheelsx2, it's always good to keep that in mind.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright lots of changes! I ended up with a total of 8 Ottos and 6 Amano shirmp, and now over a month of being around shrimp i grew fond of the way they swim so I added Cherry shrimp and look forward to seeing more species soon.

Stock list for 120g, 

-Cherry Shrimp
-Amano Shrimp 
-Ottos
-Cardinal tetras
-Corries 


Game plan now is to no longer be adding angels and instead be adding more types of shrimp and anything nice looking that won't kill my shrimp! 

Some ideas:
-Hachetfish 
-Mosquito rasboras 
-Glass catfish or Ghost catfish --- Potential problem with shrimp? I'd love input, but because of their peaceful nature I have high hopes.

Again any ideas for shrimp species or small fish that are in large schools would be prefered. 
Thanks!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

"Probably a predator feeding on small invertebrates and zooplankton in nature."
"Generally peaceful though it may predate on eggs or fry and is somewhat timid so does not compete well with much larger, robust or otherwise boisterous fishes."

From seriously fish :bigsmile:

Mosquito rasboras are greeeeaaat! I've always wanted to stock a 20g long hi tech planted with big schools of them and pygmy cories  Galaxy rasboras are nice too (though on the pricey end) as well as hatchetfish.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Ideas anyone?? Bump Bump!!


Galaxy are nice but I hear they don't school much, they do there own thing. 

"Generally peaceful though it may predate on eggs or fry and is somewhat timid so does not compete well with much larger, robust or otherwise boisterous fishes." but it would be the biggest fish


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was getting at the fact that it would eat shrimp and small fish.

Any shrimp species would work.

Any tetra or rasbora species will work.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Naming types of shrimp would be helpful, rather then saying any shrimp because some grade of shrimp require much more pristine water due to sensitivity and temp... I wouldn't want any casualties. 

Rasbora species maybe but I don't trust all tetras that's for sure 

Bump bump BUMP some more new ideas: 1 cool small pleco or Bamboo shrimp ?? Again anyone know any other species of shrimp and small fish???


Thank you!


----------

